# Replacing porch deck under supporting columns



## GeoffreyAFuller (Aug 1, 2008)

I need to replace the deck of my front porch. The front edge has significant water damage in some places which were well disguised when I bought the house. Im OK with most of the job but I dont know how to deal with the boards under the supporting columns. Is there a good way to deal with this or am I in over my head.
Thanks,
Geoff


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 1, 2008)

How handy are you?
This is a big job, but doable.
You need to support the roof above with temporary supports, and get rid of everything underneath.
That way you are starting with a brand new place to work, and new pressure treated lumber is a must.
Let us know , we are always hangin around.


----------



## GeoffreyAFuller (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. I thought that was probably the case. I'm reasonably handy if I can get instructions. Does the support column have to be pulled all the way out or is there a better way?

Also, the treated lumber is an issue. The porch deck is also the basement ceiling. 1X6 tongue and groove is what's there now and I don't see a better way to seal the rain out. But I can't find treated tongue and groove anywhere.

Any insights?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like a bigger job all of a sudden. 

The floor needs to be sealed and any lumber will not do the job. IF You want to do it for the last time, you need a rubber membrane roof material over the new deck you build. Basically a new floor with plywood, no PT needed. Then the rubber, then a floor material which floats on top of some boards lying in the opposite direction to attach to your new decking...got all that?

Have a contractor stop by and give you some advice and prices, ask a ton of questions, and if it seems DIY, then slip him $50 bucks and ask if he''ll be your new buddy on this consulting project. 

Big job = yes, DIY = yes..... Do you have 3 weeks to park yourself on it = ????
Or we will be around too.


----------



## GeoffreyAFuller (Aug 1, 2008)

I see what you mean. I have August off, but that may not be enough. I'll start shopping for a construction buddy.

In the mean time, how do I deal with the support columns? Do I support on either side and work where the column was, then move down?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 2, 2008)

You have the general Idea, support it with some 4x4 or 6x6 or sometimes I just nail a couple of 2x6 into a T shape. They will be at a slight angle obviously when you support them from the ground, not the deck you need to remove. I usually just drive a 2x4 stake into the ground a couple of feet and attach it to that at the bottom. I use those timber lock landscape screws,they work great and come in 4-6-12 inch lengths.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## lee1 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have 4 columns with metal base nailed into concrete floor on front porch,the columns are rotted at the base, appear to be wooden and about 6x6 in diameter, length is from the concrete to under the roof (weight bearing),does any one have a fix for this?


----------

